

Ask HN: Has any website startup sold for more than YouTube’s $1.68bn? - alanh


======
phlux
[Broadcast.com](<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast.com>)

~~~
alanh
"$5.7 billion in stock." Nice, thank you.

Broadcast.com turned into a few Y! services, including Launchcast.

~~~
phlux
It also became the most expensive redirect/domain parking in history.

While YouTube has become one of the most utilized new services in web history.
YouTube, as I am sure everyone is aware, effectively brought video convergence
to the internet (en mass).

